# BB-Fänge 2007/2008 Offtopicfree



## haukep (29. Oktober 2007)

So, ich versuch hier mal einen übersichtlichen Thread zu machen wie es ihn beim Brandungsangeln ja auch schon gibt.. mal sehen ob ihn vieleicht ein lieber Mod oben festtackert 


*Datum: 27.10.2007
Ort: nähe Hohwacht
Wetter: bedeckter Himmel, ab und an mal etwas Sonne
Wind: NW, dann W, später auch Süd und dann ganz weg, sonst ca 1-2 Bft.
Strömung: gemächlich schräg nach rechts Richtung Strand
Angelzeit: 14:00-18:00
Köder: Twister in Krebsfarben
Tiefe: tja, von bis, also größtenteils konnte ich die muscheln auf dem Grund sehen, also max. 4 Meter, dann aber auch 5 oder 6 Meter, tiefer war nix.
Fang: 10 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 67 cm
Kommentar: Es war echt ein toller Tag, nur das Auffinden der Fische war etwas mühselig*

Achja, hier noch das Bild...


----------



## Reppi (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Datum: 27.10.2007
Ort: WH
Wetter: bedeckter Himmel, ab und an mal etwas Sonne
Wind: NW, dann W, später auch Süd und dann ganz weg, sonst ca 1-2 Bft.
Strömung: gemächlich schräg nach rechts Richtung Strand
Angelzeit: 09:00-12:30
Köder: Twister in Orange-Braun
Tiefe: 4-6m
Fang: 7 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 55 cm
Kommentar: Keine "vernünftige" Größe gefunden.....viele Boote am schleppen, aber was ich gesehen habe, nur Dorsche. Mußte dann überhastet abbrechen, da eine Kammer unwarscheinlich viel Luft verloren hat......wem, hatte ich noch gleich einen Schlauch geliehen.....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat....Sönke..MB...|rolleyes


----------



## Torsk1 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

*Datum:* 30.10.07
*Ort: *Flensburger Aussenförde
*Wetter: *Leicht Bewölkt
*Wind:* 2-3 aus West
*Strömung: *Kaum
*Angelzeit:* 15.30-17.30
*Köder:* Möre Silda mit Beifängerfliege
*Tiefe:*0,5-3,0m
*Fang:* 1 Mefo, 55cm
*Kommentar:* Mein erster Bellyfisch, man wat schockt das vom Bellyboat aus zu angeln:vik:#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. November 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Datum: 05.11.07
Ort: Wismarer Bucht
Wetter: Bewölkt
Wind: 3-4 aus S SW
Strömung: gering
Angelzeit: 14.00-17.00
Köder: Gufi und Twister als Beifänger
Tiefe:5,5 - 8m
Fang: 6 Dorsche 45 - 60 cm
Kommentar: Leider hatte ich, nachdem ich im BB saß, so ein komisches Gefühl.   Bestimmt nur das kalte Wasser. Nach drei Stunden wieder am Strand. Als ich mich am Auto umziehe, die Ernüchterung. Hintern naß, Beine naß!!! #d  Die Büx ist jetzt auch erst 7 Monate alt und eventuell 10x getragen. Langsam habe ich mit den Dingern die Schnauze voll!!! :v
Aber zum Glück gibt es jetzt leckere Filets! :k


----------



## sundeule (5. November 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Datum: 05.11.07
Ort: fischland-Darß
Wetter: wechselnd
Wind: erst schwächlich dann gute 4 aus NW
Strömung: gering
Angelzeit: 7.00- 11.00
Köder: Boss-Blinker 16 gr
Tiefe:2 - 3,5m
Fang: knapp 30 Dorsche meist Mitte 50 cm, einige wollten mit nach Hause

@mefohunter: so ein Schiet mit den Dingern! Mein mitfischender Kumpel wurde auch (mal wieder) feucht.
Ich bin echt dankbar für meine elf Jahre alte Snowbee, die immer noch hält und hält....


----------



## rahnschote (19. November 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: gestern 18.11 /sonntag
wo:    scharbeutz,vor der Ostseetherme
wer:   nur icke...
zeit:   15-17h
tiefe:  6-8 m/ca 600-700m direkt vor der ostseetherme
fang:  5 DORSCHE (45-58cm)
wetterst 2Bft
womitilker kieler blitz orange 35g,blauweißer gufi.mit 35g kopf


war ein schöner nachmittag aufm teich...aber mit pilken hat das inmoment nicht viel zu tun,alle dorsche haben ausschließlich gebissen wenn man den köder 5 cm über grund gehalten hat ohne pilkbewegung ,da muß man erstma drauf kommen,die dorsche hatten alle krebse im magen ,dann beißen sie immer so komisch...


----------



## macmarco (19. November 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: Samstag, 17.11.07
*Wo:* Dahme, Taucherparkplatz
*Wer:* meine wenigkeit + 2 weitere Personen
*Zeit:* 11.00 - 15.00
*Tiefe:* 7,5 - 8,5 m
*Fang:* ich= 4 Dorsche 50-55 cm(+5 untermaßige),der andere    3  Dorsche 47-52 cm, der dritte 3 Dorsche 49-54 cm
*Wetter:* Süd-West 2-3 Bft
*Womit:* Twister, Gummifisch

Naja, ist nicht so schlecht der Fang, aber ich kenne weit aus bessere Tage, die deutlich mehr isch gebracht haben, war auch die Woche davor in Dahme, aber das war auch nicht wirklich der bringer mit 3 Dorschen...
Aber ich denke, es werden auch wieder andere Tage kommen, die mehr Fisch bringen...


----------



## Deichkind (20. November 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: Sonntag, 18.11.07
Wo: Dahme, Mutter-Kind-Heim bis runter zur Jugendherberge
Wer: Icke
Zeit: 13.30 - 16.30
Fang: 6 Dorsche um die 50 cm und 3 Schnurkater
Wetter: Ost 2 Bft, später auffrischend und ne ordentliche Welle
Srömung: Ständig Richtung wechselnd!
Womit: Katzen und Gummifisch
Fazit: Endlich mal wieder Wasser unterm Arsch aber hart echt erarbeiteter Fisch.


----------



## haukep (24. November 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

*Datum: 23.11.2007
Ort: nähe Hohwacht
Wetter: schönes, sonniges Wetter
Wind: SO, O, auch mal S
Strömung: genau gegen die Windrichtung nach Westen, schräg nach rechts an den Strand
Angelzeit: 13:00-16:30
Köder: Twister in Krebsfarben
Tiefe: Größtenteils konnte ich die Muscheln auf dem Grund sehen, also max. 4 Meter
Fang: 6 Dorsche zwischen 55 und 65 cm
Kommentar: War klasse, nur die Fische wollten erst nicht so recht, nachher ging es aber doch einigermaßen :q*


----------



## rahnschote (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann:         sonntag 9.12
zeit:            14.20- 16.00
wo:             scharbeutz vor ostseetherme
wer:            solo
wetter:        südwest 2bft-später ost2
köder:          oranger kieler blitz 35 g
stelle:          ca. 600m vor der therme...
tiefe:           6,5m
fang:           4 dorsche (1 mal 40cm zurück,3mal 50 cm wollten mit)

immer noch dorsche auf sehr langsam geführten pilker...
pilker jedes mal voll inhaliert!!


----------



## larsgerkens (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: freitag 14.12
zeit: 14.45 - 16.00 uhr
wo: WEißenhaus 
wer: ich 
wetter:        südwest 3-4bft
köder: snaps in schwarz/rot  25g
stelle: ca. 100 m vor der Steiküste 
tiefe: 2-3m
fang: 7 Dorsche zw. 50-60cm


sonstiges: war geiles angeln, kam gar nicht zum rauspaddeln und dümpelte dann in nur 100m vorm ufer! leider war meine wathose undicht und so hab ichs nich länger als ne stunde ausgehalten, dafür hats sich aber gelohnt!! mit bißchen mehr zeit wär sehr viel drin gewesen 

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## macmarco (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: Samstag, 15.12.
zeit: 11.00 - 14.00 uhr
wo: Dahme
wer: ich
wetter: Südost 2 (mehr Süd als alles andere)
köder: Twister, rot/schwarz; krebsfarbend
stelle: Tauerparkplatz
tiefe: 4-6 m
fang: 11 Dorsche; 7x Kinderstube, sonst 50-60

Hätte mir eigentlich weniger Kinderstube gewünscht, aber es bleibt ja nun mal nicht aus. Es war recht ruhig und schönes Wetter mit nem bissl Sonne, was den Tag dann doch noch gerettet hat...


----------



## Micky (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: Samstag, 15.12.
zeit: 09.00 - 15.00 uhr
wo: Dazendorf
wer: ich, Fiete, Timmy und Gagamann
wetter: Südost 2 
köder: Dorschbombe + Grundrute mit Schleppmontage (Salzis)
stelle: Parkplatz und gerade raus
tiefe: 6 Meter
fang: 1 Dorsch 65; 5 Platten

Wir waren Morgens erst in Dahme, war uns aber etwas zu krisselig, sind dann nach Dazendorf, dort war Ententeich. War ne Menge los aufm Wasser, 3 Belly´s vom linken PP aus, 6 Bellys vom großen PP aus und 2 Kajaks, die sich so mühelos und schnell bewegt haben... Dazwischen dann noch 2-3 kleine Boote. Dorsche waren alle recht groß, aber sehr verstreut.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*


wer:Torsk1 und Ich
wann:16.12.07   von 11.00-15.30 uhr
wo:Apenrader Bucht
WetterORNO ---Ententeich---
köder:Kleinpilker--35-55gr--
Beute:Torsk1=8 Dorsche und 3 Wittlinge / Ich 8Dorsche und 2 Wittlinge
Zwischenfälle: Fast Kenterung durch grosse Brecher eines Hochseeschleppers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Fische schwimmen alle wieder und fressen weiterhin Krebse ;-))
Ein Video haben wir auch gemacht es ist Hier


----------



## Bellyboater (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: 16.12.07 von 11.45-14.30Uhr
wo: Weißenhaus
Köder: Snaps rot/schwarz, Doppelschwanztwister schwarz
Fänge: 3 Dorsche 45-55cm und ein Knurrhahn.

Musste dann leider aufhören, weil meine Wathose irgendwie undicht war.

(Muss am Strand liegen, oder Lars?)


----------



## rahnschote (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann:                gestern  16.12.07
zeit:                   10.20- 12.00h
wo:                    scharbeutz vor ostseetherme...(wo sonst...)
wer :                  ich und noch 3andere mit BB ,2 schlauch-
                         boote...(vielleicht der eine oder andere 
                         boardi???)
wetter:               west 2bft
stelle :                ca 600m vor therme
tiefe:                  6-7.5m
köder:                 oranger kieler blitz 35g

Fänge:                4 Dorsche(1nemo,1mal45cm,1mal50cm
                         1Brocken von 70cm-6pf schwer...:q)


----------



## haukep (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

*Datum: 19.12.2007
Ort: Rosenfelde
Wetter: bedeckter Himmel
Wind: NW, dann N ca 1-2 Bft.
Strömung: ganz leicht nach rechts
Angelzeit: 13:00-16:00
Köder: Twister in Krebsfarben
Tiefe: Ganz flach, ca auf 3 Meter
Fang: 4 Dorsche von 50-60 cm und 1 geschenkter von 48
Kommentar: Richtig toll, ich habe insgesmt 4 (!!) mal das Netz von dem tollen Fischer gefangen (hab das Netz dann hochgezogen und mich wieder befreit). Dazendorf war hermetisch abgeriegelt, ein Wunder dass überhaupt ein Fisch da durchkam.... Das die Jungs das immer so übertreiben müssen...Nunja, die Fische waren jedenfalls richtig derbe rund und dick gefressen und voll mit Krebsen, tolle Fische.*


----------



## Nachtangler1959 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: So. 30.12.07
wo: Dahme , vorm Taucherparkplatz
zeit: 11:30-16:30 Uhr
wer: ich mit 3 Kumpels
wetter: erst einbischen Regen , dann trocken bei Wind aus SW 4-5
köder: Slimline 18-28g von Ron Thompson
fang: ich 1x 50er Mefo, 60er Dorsch, Kolegen zusammen 9 Dorsche von 50-70 cm

Super Angeltag bei guten bedingungen. Es waren viele Boardies am Teich. Schöner kann ein Angeljahr nicht zuende gehen!
Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und Petrie Heil


----------



## rahnschote (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: heute sonntag 12.30-14.30
wer : nur ich ...
wo: zwischen scharbeutz und haffkrug,ca1000m vor land
wetter: sonnig wind ost 3bft
womit: brauner gufi
was: 4 Dorsche (1mal45cm ,1mal50cm,1mal60cm ,und ein LÖWE von 80 cm!!!!

Hab so auf 8meter angefangen,der wind kam recht frisch aus ost,hab mich die kante langtreiben lassen auf 10m .Ging gleich gut los mit nem 60ger ,5 min später nen 50 ger,das geht ja ganz gut hier dachte ich...dann kam der nächste biss..: fühlte sich erst nach nem kleinen an,aber dann nach den ersten gewonnenen metern gab er gas...hab gerade noch die bremse los gekriegt,hat denn gefühlte 5min gedauert bis er hochkam,Boah, ein Löwe dachte ich...hab ihn mir irgendwie auf den schoß gewuchtet,und erstmal JIIHAAA geschriehen!der gufi war völlig inhalliert... danach hab ich beim zurückpaddeln noch nen kleinen auf mörrumspinner bekommen!War ein gelungener start ins Angeljahr ,mit einem ACHTPFÜNDER vom BELLYBOOT!!!
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## macmarco (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: Sonntag, 20.01.08, 11.30 - 17.00 h
wer : meine Wenigkeit und Twister Bine
wo: Dahme, Taucherparkplatz
wetter: Regen, Regen und Regen, Wind: Stärke 2
womit: Twister (in allen möglichen Variationen)
Fang: Gesamt 8 Dorsche (zw. 50-55 cm)

Man, ich bin echt fix und fertig heute... |uhoh:   Die Strömung war so nervig, dass man auf der Stelle stand, wenn man gegen an paddelte... Nach einer kleinen Pause und einen Fußmarsch von Gefühlten 1,5 Km (waren aber nur ca 500 m) nochmal rein und siehe da, die Strömung hatte nachgelassen....Naja, wenigsten gabs einige Fische zusehen, so dass man wenigsten bei 4 Dorschen, 16 Filets hat (Insider)


----------



## AndreasG (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Alex und ich waren etwas südlicher von euch unterwegs. Die Strömung machte uns auch zu schaffen, deshalb sind wir auch nicht sehr weit raus. BerBorder und sein Kumpel nebst Sohnemann waren auch bei uns auf der Ecke. Obwohl Vater und Sohn anfangs den Eindruck auf mich machten als ob sie in DK noch Kuchen holen wollten, |kopfkrat hätte nicht viel gefehlt und die wären bei euch gelandet.
Endstand bei Alex 1 und bei mir 3 Dorsche zw. 55 - 60cm auf Krebsfarbene Twister und Kopytos.

Gruß
Andreas
P.S. das Bine ordentlich paddeln kann durfte ich auch schon erleben


----------



## Hitschie (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo Mitangler,
war gestern mit dem BB am Weissenhäuser Strand,es lies sich sehr gut im Windschatten der Steilküste angeln.Nur die Motorboote haben genervt,die sind immer bis unter Land gefahren.Die Watangler haben sich auch nicht so doll darüber gefreut.Da stand nämlich mein Kumpel ,hatte auch schön mit dem Kopf geschüttelt.War dies Jahr schon 5mal los,habe immer gut gefangen,zwischen 3 und 7 Dorsche pro Ausfahrt.
So nun die Liste:
*Datum:** 23.01.08*
*Ort:** Weissenhäuser Strand*
*Wetter: **bedeckter Himmel, ab und an mal etwas Regen*
*Wind: **SW, 3-4 BF*
*Strömung:** leichte Strömung nach links (Blick aufs Meer)*
*Angelzeit:** 10 – 14 Uhr*
*Köder: **Gummifisch, dunkelgrün mit Bleikopf, ca. 25 Gr.,**Tiefe:** 2 –4 m. Wasser war etwas trüb.*
*Fang: **7 Dorsche, zwischen 48 und 60 cm, etliche Bisse und 2 sind kurz vorm BB ausgestiegen.**Kommentar: Haben immer vereinzelnd gebissen. Sogar auf der Sandbank vorm Parkplatz. Aber schön über den Tag verteilt. Hat spass gemacht. Die Watangler haben, so viel ich gesehen hab,3 Mefos gefangen. Aber sehr KLEINE.*
*Ich war höchstens 500m draussen.*


*Würde gern ein Bild einfügen,wie geht das???*


*Als dann ,wünsch ich euch allen ein fangreiches Jahr 2008.Vielleicht sieht man sich mal...*

*Gruß *
*Hitschie*


*... wie man es macht, ist es verkehrt.*
*Und macht man es falsch, ist es auch nicht richtig.*


----------



## Fishcat23 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin
War mit nem Kumpel am Dienstag 22.01. auch BBoaten.
Wegen des Windes N-NW 5-6 mußten wir an den Südstrand (Fehmarn).
Bootstyp: Pontoonboat 
Ausbeute: Mein Kumpel 3 (50 -71 cm), Ich 14 (45- 64 cm) 
Köder: Gummifisch braungrün mit vorgeschalteter Fliege in schwarz
Drift: Südost mit 0,7 Kn
Tiefe: 4-7 m


----------



## Hitschie (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo MitBBangler,
hab es geschafft heut mal wieder los zu Paddeln und ein paar Dorsche zu verhaften.:vik:
Die Daten:
*Datum: 04.02.08*
*Ort:** Weissenhäuser Strand*
*Wetter: Sonnig ,ab und an ein paar Wolken.*
*Wind: **SO, 3-4 BF ,Nachmittag nachlassend.*
*Strömung:** leichte Strömung nach links (Blick aufs Meer)*
*Angelzeit:** 11 – 16 Uhr*
*Köder: **Gummifisch, dunkelgrün mit Bleikopf, ca. 25 Gr.,**Tiefe:** 2 –4 m. Wasser war klar.*
*Fang: 6** Dorsche, zwischen 50 und 65 cm.*
*Kommentar: Haben immer vereinzelnd gebissen. Aber schön über den Tag verteilt. Hat spass gemacht. Die Watangler Ca. 4Mann, haben, so viel ich gesehen keine Mefo gefangen.Mein Neffe eine 50er Mefo gegen Abend verhaftet.*
*Ich war ca. 700m draussen.Haben dicht unter Land wie auch weit draussen gebissen.*

*Mein Neffe war so lieb und hat die ersten 3 mal hochgehalten #6*

Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!|kopfkrat


----------



## Fishcat23 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Glückwunsch Hitschie

Hatte nicht ganz so viel Glück.
Bei mir gingen 5 an den Gummifisch aber nur 3 landeten in Ketscher. 50-60 cm. Geangelt von 8-13 Uhr. Dazendorf linker Parkplatz.
Haben auch sehr vereinzelt gebissen und ich mußte um die Netzfahnen slalom fahren.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.


----------



## larsgerkens (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

nagut albundy 

*Datum: 11.02.08/12.02.08*
*Ort:** Weissenhäuser Strand*
*Wetter: montag neblig; dienstag sonne, dann bedeckt*
*Wind: **war welcher da?? ententeich*
*Strömung:** nich wirklich*
*Angelzeit:** montag:12-14 uhr; dienstag 12-15 uhr*
*Köder: **div. blinker und gufi*
*Fang:  montag: nix; dienstag 2 Dorsche
sonstiges: wasser war glasklar... am montag abgestrampelt und alles versucht.. leider erfolglos, komisch da am sonntag sehr gut gefangen worden sein soll? dienstag anfangs das gleiche spiel... flach, tief, alle farben und köder durch, bis ich dann endlich auf 4m nen schwarm erwischt hab. 4 würfe mit gufi, 4 bisse, leider schlitzten 2 kurz vorm belly wieder aus! größén waren um 60cm... danach tat sich auch nix mehr...

gruß und petri
lars
*


----------



## rahnschote (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

*Wann:              Heute 13.02*
*Zeit:                  10.15-13.00h*
*Wo:                   Zwischen haffkrug und scharbeutz*
*wer:                  Ich und LarryHH*
*Tiefe:                6-8m/500-800m von land*
*wind:                 Leicht aus SW*
*Köder:               Braune Gufi/twister*
*Fänge:              Ich 4Dorsche(45-55cm)*
*                           Larry 3Dorsche(45-60cm)*

*Waren ganz Zufrieden...Dorsche waren vereinzeilt nur auf gummi,Larry hatte bischen pech hat beim rauspaddeln die halterung von einer flosse verloren ,hat aber tapfer mit einer weitergemacht ...#6 Bisse auf langsam geführte köder...Fotos kommen noch,kamera will gerade nicht!*
*Vielen Dank an Larry fürs mitnehmen#h*


----------



## LarryHH (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo Leute,
war wirklich schön heute, auch wenn es ein bisschen schattig war und ich nicht ohne Panne blieb#q Aber lieber mit halber Kraft als garnicht raus aufs Wasser. So noch´Foto von Rahnschote und meine drei.
Bis bald Larry


----------



## rahnschote (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

*wann:                    Heute  16.2.08*
*wo:                         Vor Sehlendorf*
*wer:                       Ich Und Michaelb*
*zeit:                       13.30-17.00*
*wetter:                 2bft Aus Süd;sonne Satt...*
*tiefe:                     Bis 13m...*
*köder:                   Gufi Braun Und Weiß;orangerblitz Pilker 40gr*
*fang:                     Ich 2dorsche(beide 60cm)*
*                                Micha 1dorsch(ca 55cm)*

*war Sehr Schwer Was An Den Haken Zu Kriegen;noch Ein Paar Bisse Versemmelt...dorsche Waren Aber Gut Im Futter ;noch 3 Andere Bb Aufm Teich ;*
*war Aber Trotzdem Ein Schöner Tag Auf Dem Wasser(gut Gegen Die Winterblässe....)vielen Dank Nochma An Michael Fürs Mitnehmen#6 *


----------



## rahnschote (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann:                     20.2.08
wo:                        pelzerhaken,bis untiefentonne...
wer:                       ich und LarryHH
zeit:                       13.30-17.00
wetter:                   1-2 Bft aus NO,sonnig 
köder:                     gufi ,blinker,pilker,buttlöffelmit sandaal..
Fänge:                    NULL,Narda,nüchst...

War sehr starke strömung auf der ecke,war wirklich "angelsport"
leider nicht eine flosse gesehen...#c
Naja nächstes mal wieder Haffkrug...


----------



## Hitschie (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo Leute,
war auch mal wieder los. 

*Wann: Am 20.02*
*Zeit: ca. 11.15-13.00h*
*Wo: Weißenhäuser Strand,wie immer *
*wer: Ich #h*
*Tiefe: 6-8m/500-800m von land*
*Wind: Leicht aus SW dann auf Ost drehend*
*Köder: Gummifisch durchsichtig mit rotem Kopf*
*Fänge: Ich 2Dorsche(55-68cm)*
*Ein anderer mit Belly einen ca. 50er auf Pose mit Watti|bigeyes*

*War zu Anfang ein traumhaftes Wetter.Sonnig windstill,Herz was willst du mehr*

*Aber dann kam binnen min. der Nebel übers Wasser und dann was die Sicht gleich NULL!!*
*Auf dem Bild kommt der 2te BB Angler gerade rein.*
*Mann konnte sich nur noch an der Sonne orientieren.*
*Also abbruch. #q*

*Hab zwei schöne fette Dorsche binnen 5 min gefangen.Dann aber wegen dem Nebel abgebrochen.Der Größere hatte einen dicken Hering,einen Tobi und Krabben im Magen.Der andere nur Krabben.*
*Schade,da wäre bestimmt noch mehr gegangen.:c*
*Aber Sicherheit geht vor.*
*So bis demnächst mal wieder.*
*Gruß an alle,*
*Hitschie*


----------



## rahnschote (17. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann.                   15.3 samstag 16-18h
wer :                     nur icke,spontan nach der arbeit...
wo :                      scharbeutz,haffkrug...
wind :                    erst ententeich,dann leichter NO
köder:                    brauner gufi...
fang:                      4 Dorsche,35-45cm alle released...

War nach der arbeit angelreif ,wetter war außnahmsweise gut also belly ausm keller gezehrt und los,rauf aufn teich ,nach 15 min den ersten biss ,ab.....kurz später 2,3biss wieder versemmelt ,das ging denn so weiter nach dem 8ten fehlbiss in folge hab ich dann nen angstdrilling rangebastelt,und siehe da 5min später der erste fisch...waren aber alle sehr klein...
aber hauptsache mal wieder auf der ostsee:m
Ostern wird wieder angegriffen...


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Ich war heute mit Biene los, und wir hatten Glück mit Wetter und Fisch. Wir konnten die Fronten überall sehen, saßen aber die ganze Zeit im Trockenen.. offensichtlich meinte mein Namensvetter es mal gut mit uns Paddel und Bellyangler.
Gefangen wurden einige kleine Dorsche, die auch wieder schwimmen, es gab aber auch was zum Mitnehmen
Biene hatte 4 Leos am Galgen und ich einen .
Der war aber (zuhause gemessen) ca. 73 cm lang. War auch nicht der einzige große, die anderen konnten aber leider nicht gelandet werden  #c

Peter


----------



## rahnschote (22. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann:                        Gestern 21.3 Karfreitag
wer   :                        Ich  und Jurgos...
Wo    :                        Rosenfelde (Nördl.Dahmeshöved)
Zeit   :                         15-18.30H
Tiefe  :                        4-7m
Fang   :                        Ich 6(40-55cm)                       
                                   Jürgen11! (5kl.released-6 -40-65cm)
Köder  :                        fast alle auf gufi

Wollten eigentlich nach Dahme TP,waren aber noch nicht dort und haben uns auch promt verfahren...Waren denn schon spät dran ,und sind denn irgenwie in Rosenfelde gestrandet,haben denn beschlossen es dort zu versuchen,waren dort auch noch nie...auf dem parkplatz,haben wir noch einen Boardi getroffen,der noch auf das ende des regens wartete...(dh61...)
wir haben denn schnell aufgerödelt und sind einfach gerade raus,schon nach ca.100m hatte jürgen den ersten dorsch...Ich konnte gleich 2 nachlegen,der Regen hörte dann auch auf und wir hatten zeitweise ententeichwetter ,dann hatten wir leichten NO !War aber gut zu fischen,mein Lieblingsgufi hielt leider den zahlreichen Bissen nicht stand ,als er hinüber war ließen die bisse bei mir nach,aber Jürgen fing munter weiter(Er war seit 1,5 jahren nicht mehr los,und hatte bald ein dauergrinsen auf dem Gesicht:q)Ich habe meine Dorsche ausschließlich 100-130m vor land auf ca.4m gefanden,Jürgen war so auf 300-400m zwischenzeitlich wo er auch noch nen schönen von ca.5 pf erwischte...DH61 kreuzte auch dicht unter Land und hatte 3 Dorsche...auch auf gufi...
Jürgen und ich waren uns einig das wir uns gut verfahren haben!:vik:Vielen Dank an ihn fürs mitnehmen,gerne wieder...|wavey:


----------



## Fishcat23 (28. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 28.3. 06:30 - 13:30
Wo: Dazendorf linker Parkplatz ( Panzerteststrecke )
Wer: Flo und Ich
Wetter: Sonne 3-5 bft SO-S
Tiefe: 4-8m
Köder: Gufi ( braun glitzer ) Wattis
Fang: Flo 7 Dorsche 50-60 cm, ich 16 45-63cm:q
Dosche standen über den Muschelbänken. Ab 11:00 nur noch vereinzelt. Im Flachen war es am besten.
War echt ein super Tag morgens noch etwas frisch aber ok.
Schade das Hitschie keine Zeit hatte. Wird aber nachgeholt.


----------



## DerBorder (30. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin |wavey:

König Bussie und meine Wenigkeit am 28.03.08 Dahme Leuchtturm

Wetter: leicht bis stark bewölkt
Wind: 4 bft SSO (schräg anlandig)
Fang: Bussie 4 Dorsche ( 47- 57 ), ich 5 Dorsche ( 47-58 )#6
2 kleinere schwimmen wieder 2 beim Drill verloren.

Bemerkungen: Das Ein- und Aussteigen war nicht ohne Dusche möglich. Die Fische waren echte Kämpfer. 
Endlich wieder Fisch...:vik:


Bilder hat K. Bussie noch auf dem Handy|uhoh:, kommen evtl. noch

Bilder sind schon da..http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1996406#post1996406

Danke Thomas


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (31. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Soo Moin ers ma .. 
War vor 10 minuten aufm wasser BERICHT:
Wann : 7-10 uhr Morgens *bb noch nass *
Wo : Fehmarn natürlich Marienleuchte
Wetter : Bewölkt + 2 Wind Süd
Fisch: 0  Aba ein haufn Pisse gehabt
Wer: Ich alleine mit'm BB und ein anderer Angler den ich nicht kannte ( 0 Fisch sah so aus )
Bemerkung: Fast keine Drift nur leichte Süd drift
Naya bei fragen .. Fragt mich 
Ich werde nachher noch ma los bzw. Jetz.. 
Und heute abend noch mal Puttgarden Mole meine Ecke 
Hade


----------



## larsgerkens (31. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

war acuh heute vormittag von 10-12 in WH
beim rauspaddeln 2 anfasser gehabt, dann 2 std rumgepaddelt und nicht einen Piss  mehr gehabt.....bei mir is anscheinend der wurm drin...
köder: snaps schwarz/weiß, blau und gufi: braun, blau, grün...
gruß
lars


----------



## Twister Bine (4. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin moin,

Das Dreamteam (Bine&Benji) waren gestern unterwegs.

Wann:   gestern (03.04.2008) von 13:30-19:30 Uhr
Wetter: anfangs stark bewölkt, später aufgelockert mit 
           sonnigen Abschnitten   
Wind:   N-NW 3 Bft
Tiefe:   bis 10 m
Köder:  dies und das |supergri
Fisch:   Benji 8 Dorsch  49-59 cm
           Bine 4 Dorsche 49, 58, 58 und 67 cm  

Es war ein klasse Angeltag wie er perfekter garnicht sein konnte. Wetter, Strömung, Welle...alles hat gepaßt und wir hatte eine Menge Spaß, wie man auf den Bilder erkennen kann.

LG Bine & Benji


----------



## Angelgeiler (6. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moinmoin,

War heute mit Stockel 26 in Wh Unterwegs. 

Wann: 6.30- 9.30Uhr
Wind: Schräg auflandig mit viel Strömung
Köder: Dorschbombe gelb-orange, Gufi
Fänge: Stockel 2 Dorsche um die 50cm, ich 4 Dorsche von 50 - 65cm

Waren heute allein auf der Ostsee nur der Strand war von anderen Mefo-anglern überbevölkert. Wir mussten ziemlich weit raus auf ca. 7m um überhaupt Fischkontakt zu bekommen. Aufgrund der starken Strömung durften wir am Schluss noch einen ordentlichen Fußmarsch zum Auto zurücklegen:v
Trotzdem war es ein absolut genialer Morgen mit meinen ersten Fischen in diesem Jahr:vik:
Das muss unbedingt wiederholt werden!!!


----------



## Jurgos (7. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Ist schon zwei Tage her, waren aber auch zwei Leos die ich gefangen habe. Weiß nicht, ob das irgendwie zusammen hängt.

Bin schon am Freitag Abend nach WH gefahren und bei gemütlichem Regentrommeln auf dem Kombidach seelenruhig eingeschlafen. |schlaf:

Ursprünglich hatte ich vor gaaaaanz früh aufs Wasser zu gehen... Irgendwie hielt mich das gemütliche Geprassel, das mich am Abend in den Schlaf gesungen hatte, am Morgen länger in meiner gemütlichen Koje - der Regen hatte NICHT aufgehört und ich war NICHT mit der Dämmerung auf dem Wasser (Asche, Schande und Fischschleim auf mein Haupt).

Gegen 09:00 Uhr kam ein Freund zu seiner Jungfernfahrt und wir machten uns vom Parkplatz aus auf direktem Weg auf zu den Dorschgründen.

Gegen 12:00 Uhr zur Tee- und Brötchenpause zurück am Auto waren die Waden schon etwas dicker aber die Fischgalgen leider immer noch leer. Nicht ein Anfasser.

Wir machten uns mit unseren Booten auf zum Einlauf der Oldenburger Au - ist ein ganz schöner Marsch, aber die Seekarte verhieß einen kurzen Paddelweg zur 10-Meter-Linie. 

In der folgenden halben Stunde zeigte sich mal wieder, dass der Dorsch ein Schwarmfisch sein kann:
Ich finge einen Dorsch von Anfang 40 cm und mein Kollege an der selben Stelle ebenfalls, während ich noch mit meinem Kleinen beschäfftigt war.  Das gleiche Spiel  nicht viel weiter in  umgekehrter Reihenfolge mit je einem schönen Dorsch von eben über 60 cm. Davor, danach, daneben, darunter, darüber nichts und rein gar nichts.

Leider kann ich keine genauen Angaben zur Wassertiefe machen, aber es waren ca. 6-7 Meter. Aufgrund von Strömung und Wind hatten wir bei unserer nächsten Tiefenpeilung schon weit mehr als 10 Meter und keine Fische mehr. 

Als wir am späten Nachmittag vom Wasser gingen, hätte man wohl ein typisches Bild zweier geschaffter und sehr zufriedener  Bellybooter (= Verrückter) sehen können :vik:.

*
Wann:* Sa 05. April 09:30 - 17:00 Uhr
* Wind: *Schräg auflandig später fast Ententeich - leichte Strömung von west
* Köder: *Eri-Jigs - Gufi: schwarz-grau, glitter-braun, neongelb-grün (nichts auf Blech oder ähnl.)
*Fänge:* Zusammen je 2 Dorsche Anfang 40 cm und 2 Dorsche Anfang 60 cm

Zusatzfang: Ein wunderschöner Angeltag mit kalten Fingern und breitem Grinsen!


----------



## MichaelB (7. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin,

so unterschiedlich kann das sein...

De_Mischi und ich waren Freitag auf dem Wasser, ich ab 16Uhr und Michi ab 18Uhr, und haben zusammen 26 Dorsche erwischt.

Auffällig war, daß auf Blech eher kleinere gingen, die guten Größen allesamt auf Gummi.

gruß
Michael


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Noch mal drei Bilder von Jörg`s 72-er! #6

Bitte nicht an dem Blut auf dem einen Bild Anstoß nehmen.   Haben dort gerade die BIG MAMA gekehlt!

Lieben Gruß, Rolf #h

P.S. Die "Unschärfe" auf dem 1. und 2. Bild ist ein Wassertropfen. Bitte um Verzeihung.


----------



## DerBorder (9. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin |wavey:

Waren gestern 08.04.08 in Dahme (KönigBussie und Ich).
Zeit: 17:00 - 21:10
Wind: 4 aus NNW Boen 5
Strömung: 5 cm/s anlandig
Temperatur: 12,5 später 2,5°C

Fang:... 27 Dorsche #6 von 44- 62 cm ,3 zurück, 1 beim "booten" verloren.

Extras: man watt hab´n wir für´n |supergri SPASS |supergri gehabt.
Schöne Grüsse #h an die Strandläufer  die uns ein wenig belächelt haben beim anlanden...ABER WIR HABEN FISCH...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Seatrout64 (10. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin, moin zusammen,:vik:

gestern WH 16:00-18:00 Uhr, 5 Dorsche einer von 2,5 kg dabei, 3 mitgenommen, erst fast windstill dann leider ordentliche Schauerboen aus SO, O mit einer mäßigen Strömung.
Waren noch zwei weitere Sportsfreunde einer mit Pontoon und Belly unterwegs, der Bellyangler soll ganz gut Dorsch gezogen haben.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Reppi (10. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Heute WH...von 16:00-19:00 ; fast kein Wind aber Hammerströmung..( bin platt)
Und alles für 2 Dorsche ( Ü60) und 3 Anfasser...
3-4 BB noch gesehen; alle so 2-6 Fische; also hartes Stück Arbeit.


----------



## larsgerkens (11. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

gestern: wh 16-19.15 uhr!! genau wie reppi zwei hart erarbeitete dorsche! auf gummi ging bei mir nix, außer 2 anfassern... erst als ich beim reinpaddeln wieder ins flacherer um die 2-3 m kam, konnte ich noch 2 auf kupferfarbendes eisen überlisten  ... 55, 65 cm ! war hart erkämpfter fisch!!
gruß an reppi: hat die luft noch gereicht?

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## dat_geit (11. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



DerMayor schrieb:


> Sorry das ich hier frage aber hier leseen eig. alle die ganze Zeit mit! Lohnt sich das Befischen der Strände Schönhagen/WEidefeld und Damp mit dem BB ohne Fischfinder? Will nämlich auf Jungfernfahrt gehen, habe aber keinen Fischfinder. Soll ich nach Gefühl und geschätzter Tiefe fischen??#c
> 
> Danke für jede Antwort!



War gestern in Schönhagen draussen. Dort ist man mit dem Belly noch ne wirkliche Attraktion.

Nach harten Kampf mit den Elementen 3 Leos auf ca. 4m Tiefe mit Snaps, einer davon auf Springerfliege eigens für Dorsch entworfen in Rot/Schwarz.

Du fährst am besten direkt am großen Parkplatz raus und orientierst dich an den Farben des Wassers unter dir.

Zunächst hell/flach ca. 1-1,5m Tief, dann dunkler 2-3m tief, dann noch ne Spur dunkler Tiefe zwischen 4-5m. Distanz ca. 350m.

Zur Orinetierung mal zur Mole Olpenitz peilen. Wenn du meinst auf Höhe der Molenspitze zu sein, liegst du Gold richtig.

Es sei denn es bläst mit über 3 aus Ost, dann kommste da nur noch mit Motor hin.#d

Vergiss nen Anker nicht, macht die Sache entspannter.

Köder dort am besten Snaps und Gummifische. Dorsche fraßen alles vom Seeringler bis zur Krabbe.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast melde dich.

Andy


----------



## vazzquezz (13. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Heute morgen zwischen 6:15 - 7:45, Dahme TP:

4 Küchendorsche, 1 Nemo, 2 Aussteiger auf Kopyto-Orangeglitter-Grün.

:vik: 

3. Ausfahrt - 3. mal Fisch - BELLY RULEZ!

V.


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Heute von 14:30 bis 17:30 in Dahme mit dem Kajak unterwegs, habe die Strecke vom TP bis zur Räucherei mit Deeprunner Abgeschleppt, hatte dabei zwei Anfasser, konnte nicht verwerten, auf der Rückdrift mit Gummi gelb orange glitzer einen ganz kleinen und einen gerade maßigen Dorsch( sehr schlank vom Laichen)..schwimmen wieder.Dann kam eine Sauwetterfront, und ich brachte erst mal mein Equipment an Land, und hab noch´n bisschen geübt auf dem Kajak herumzuklettern.
Fazit: Viel Bewegung an der frischen Luft, leider ohne Fisch, aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. PS. Der TP machte heute seinem Namen alle Ehre, alles voller schwarzer Aliens....ganz in Gummi|rolleyes

Peter


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Heute von 14:30 bis 17:30 in Dahme mit dem Kajak unterwegs, habe die Strecke vom TP bis zur Räucherei mit Deeprunner Abgeschleppt, hatte dabei zwei Anfasser, konnte nicht verwerten, auf der Rückdrift mit Gummi gelb orange glitzer einen ganz kleinen und einen gerade maßigen Dorsch( sehr schlank vom Laichen)..schwimmen wieder.Dann kam eine Sauwetterfront, und ich brachte erst mal mein Equipment an Land, und hab noch´n bisschen geübt auf dem Kajak herumzuklettern.
> Fazit: Viel Bewegung an der frischen Luft, leider ohne Fisch, aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. PS. Der TP machte heute seinem Namen alle Ehre, alles voller schwarzer Aliens....ganz in Gummi|rolleyes
> 
> Peter


 
heute 6:00 bis ca 13:00 uhr (allerdings mit nem knallroten gummiboot!) und vazzquezz in sichtweite  mit allem was die köderbox hergab, der start war super, drei würfe drei dorsche 48-61cm und VOLL mit krebsen danach sehr schleppend (nicht die angelmethode sondern die fänge...) ...
bis mittag hatten wir dann zu zweit 15 Dorsche, einige nocht mit resten (oder ansätzen??!??) laich versehen aber alle gut genährt und rund!

tiefen: morgens 4-6 m 
mittags bis ca 11m und sehr sehr vereinzelt!!

aber viele viiieeele männer in gummianzügen |kopfkrat|bigeyes

greetz


----------



## fimo (22. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin Moin,

heute war ich mit dem Belly auf dem Atlantik und zwar in der Galway Bay. Der Wetterbericht stimmte. Am Wochenende war es recht windig und gestern Abend kehrte Flaute ein. Heute war es auch den ganzen Tag recht ruhig, so dass ich heute Abend zum BellyBoaten einen Atlantik ala Ententeich vorfand. Zur erst pilkte ich auf ca. 25 m ohne Erfolg. Machte aber ueberhaupt nix. Drei Seehunde waren in meiner Naehe immer wieder am auftauchen und herumschauen. Einer schipperte immer in einem gewissen Abstand 1,5 Stunden mit mir mit. Beim Auftauchen schaute Seehundi immer in meine Richtung - manchaml war er recht nah am Belly. Ich hatte ein wenig Angst, dass der sich mal beim Tauchgang den Pilker schappen koennte - war aber glucklicherweise nicht so. Und dann waren vor mir auf einmal zwei Papageientaucher, welche auch ein wenig tauchen. Generell sah es aber mehr so aus, als naehmen die ein erquicktes Bad. Basstoelpel kreisten durch die Luft und stiessen ins Wasser. Immer noch Fisch-los aber gluecklich ueber all die Tierchen paddelte ich wieder Richtung Strand und musste feststellen, dass unweit von mir, dass Wasser zu kochen schienn. Nun hatte ich leider nur eine 2 m Bootsrute zum Pilken dabei. Ich schmiss mehr schlecht als recht den unruhigen Fleck an und hatte meine diesjaehrig erste Makrele am zappeln. Noch ein paar "Wuerfe" und Nr. Zwei. Der Schwarm zog weiter, ich schipperte sehr zufrieden wieder an Land. 
Es war ein einfach herrlicher Abend.

Ahoi und viele Gruesse, fimo


----------



## fimo (22. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin Moin,

heute war ich mit dem Belly auf dem Atlantik und zwar in der Galway Bay. Der Wetterbericht stimmte. Am Wochenende war es recht windig und gestern Abend kehrte Flaute ein. Heute war es auch den ganzen Tag recht ruhig, so dass ich heute Abend zum BellyBoaten einen Atlantik ala Ententeich vorfand. Zur erst pilkte ich auf ca. 25 m ohne Erfolg. Machte aber ueberhaupt nix. Drei Seehunde waren in meiner Naehe immer wieder am auftauchen und herumschauen. Einer schipperte immer in einem gewissen Abstand 1,5 Stunden mit mir mit. Beim Auftauchen schaute Seehundi immer in meine Richtung - manchaml war er recht nah am Belly. Ich hatte ein wenig Angst, dass der sich mal beim Tauchgang den Pilker schappen koennte - war aber glucklicherweise nicht so. Und dann waren vor mir auf einmal zwei Papageientaucher, welche auch ein wenig tauchen. Generell sah es aber mehr so aus, als naehmen die ein erquicktes Bad. Basstoelpel kreisten durch die Luft und stiessen ins Wasser. Immer noch Fisch-los aber gluecklich ueber all die Tierchen paddelte ich wieder Richtung Strand und musste feststellen, dass unweit von mir, dass Wasser zu kochen schienn. Nun hatte ich leider nur eine 2 m Bootsrute zum Pilken dabei. Ich schmiss mehr schlecht als recht den unruhigen Fleck an und hatte meine diesjaehrig erste Makrele am zappeln. Noch ein paar "Wuerfe" und Nr. Zwei. Der Schwarm zog weiter, ich schipperte sehr zufrieden wieder an Land. 
Es war ein einfach herrlicher Abend.

Ahoi und viele Gruesse, fimo


----------



## DerBorder (25. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin #h

War gestern mit K. Bussie los

Wo: Dahme
Wann: 17:00-19:30
Wetter: geht so, etwas Sonne, später Wolken
Wind: angeblich 3-4 ESE, war aber eher 4-5
Strömung: 10-15 cm/s anlandig
Fänge: 10 Dorsche von 48 - 61 

Kommentar: War echt schwierig in die Ostsee und noch schwieriger wieder raus zu kommen . K.Bussie 3 Vollduschen, ich 4 Vollduschen. Die See war recht unruhig |uhoh: . Der Fisch hatte mal wieder super Kampfgeist :vik:. Am Strand lagen tausende Seesterne.

Danke Thomas für den gelungenen Bellynachmittag #6

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## DerBorder (25. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin #h

War gestern mit K. Bussie los

Wo: Dahme
Wann: 17:00-19:30
Wetter: geht so, etwas Sonne, später Wolken
Wind: angeblich 3-4 ESE, war aber eher 4-5
Strömung: 10-15 cm/s anlandig
Fänge: 10 Dorsche von 48 - 61 

Kommentar: War echt schwierig in die Ostsee und noch schwieriger wieder raus zu kommen . K.Bussie 3 Vollduschen, ich 4 Vollduschen. Die See war recht unruhig |uhoh: . Der Fisch hatte mal wieder super Kampfgeist :vik:. Am Strand lagen tausende Seesterne.

Danke Thomas für den gelungenen Bellynachmittag #6

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## fimo (27. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

.... Moin Moin, bin gerade von meinem BellyAusflug zurück (Galway Bay bei Spiddal). 1 * Pollack (ca. 60 cm). Und 4 * Makrele auf einen Streich: 3 auf das Makrelen-Vorfach und 1 auf Pilker. Was für ein Getüddel... 
|wavey: Ahoi, fimo


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

waren heute morgen von 5:45 bis ca 10:00 auf der ostsee ecke TP_DH LT und haben die leo´s gesucht...
mageres ergebniss: 2 zum mitnehmen, 2 aus den händen geglitten, zwei gute verloren 

aber farbe ins gesicht bekommen..

totaler ewntenteich, null drift..

greetz


----------



## cozmo (27. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

gestern kieler umkreis , nen freund mit belly los. mehrere fische, einen von 94 cm und 16 pfund:m:m


----------



## Micky (27. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Ich war Samstag in Weißenhaus (7.00 - 11.00 Uhr) in Weißenhaus mit nem Kleinboot raus, nachdem mich mein Nachbar morgens wildklingelnd aus dem Bett geholt hat. Hatten 7 Stück zwischen 50 und 74cm, 1 untermaßigen zurück und etliche Aussteiger. Bellys habe ich keine gesehen, dafür aber endlich mal wieder die WASCHUPO, die gegen 12.00 Uhr eifrig kontrolliert hat. Ob es an deren Erscheinen gelegen hat, jedenfalls fuhren einige Boote schnurstracks zurück zum Strand...


----------



## AlBundy (28. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> ... konnten wir leider keinen einzigen Leo überlisten. Haben alles ausprobiert, was die Kiste hergab, aber nix hat funktioniert!!!! :c:c
> Es waren noch 5 weitere BB's auf dem Wasser und ebenfalls hat keiner was gefangen!!!!!!...
> 
> Gruß
> Marco #h


 
Moin Marco,

dein Auto hab ich auf dem Parkplatz gesehen. Und das du auf dem Wasser "rumgegammelt"  hast, konnte ich mit dem Feldstecher auch ausmachen. #d #h

Ich hatte vier zum mitnehmen, drei dürfen weiterwachsen und fünf hatten unwahrscheinliches Glück ...schon nach nur 2m! 
Mann musste natürlich die ganze Zeit die Flossen bewegen! ...:m

Kannst mir ja mal deine Nummer geben, via PN!
(...für's nächste Mal)


----------



## Bellyangler (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Ort: WH
Uhrzeit: 17-21:30 Uhr
Wind: Ententeich
Fang: bis 19 uhr gar nix, dann der erste leo um 19:30,dann zwischen 20:30 und 21:30 insgesamt noch 8 weitere schöne 50+ dorsche
Köder: alles auf rot (Blech und gummi)
Bemerkung: nicht so gut wie letztes jahr um diese zeit. krabben im magen der dorsche recht klein (noch nicht genug nahrung da?). die schlepp-und bootsangler hatten soweit ich das sehen konnte auch nix dolles. werd heute noch mal angreifen...

gruß bellyangler


----------



## Deichkind (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: freitag, 02.05, 18.30-22.00 uhr
wo: dahme leuchtturm
was: 14 leos davon NUR 3 zum mitnehmen
köder: alle gummis

fisch war bei sonne, ententeich und null drift fast nicht zu bekommen. erst mit zunehmender dunkelheit kam fisch und auch die bisse.

fazit: geiler abend mit viel kontakten abr eine richtige sternstunde in dahme ist schon ewigkiten her#h


----------



## Deichkind (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: freitag, 02.05, 18.30-22.00 uhr
wo: dahme leuchtturm
was: 14 leos davon NUR 3 zum mitnehmen
köder: alle gummis

fisch war bei sonne, ententeich und null drift fast nicht zu bekommen. erst mit zunehmender dunkelheit kam fisch und auch die bisse.

fazit: geiler abend mit viel kontakten abr eine richtige sternstunde in dahme ist schon ewigkiten her#h


----------



## Bellyangler (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: sa,3.5.
wo:WH
Wind: Ententeich
Fang: 1 Horni, 11 Leos 
Köder: blech und gummi
Bemerkung: alle dorsche bissen erst ab 19:30. mit zunehmender Dunkelheit kamen die Bisse weit draußen. auch einige sehr schöne dabei (65+). insgesamt aber auch 7 Aussteiger #q ! 

gruß bellyangler


----------



## Bellyangler (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: sa,3.5.
wo:WH
Wind: Ententeich
Fang: 1 Horni, 11 Leos 
Köder: blech und gummi
Bemerkung: alle dorsche bissen erst ab 19:30. mit zunehmender Dunkelheit kamen die Bisse weit draußen. auch einige sehr schöne dabei (65+). insgesamt aber auch 7 Aussteiger #q ! 

gruß bellyangler


----------



## sundeule (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Fehlende Fangmeldungen liegen doch bestimmt nur daran, dass nur jeder Zweite ein Laptop auf dem Kahn hat |supergri

Samstag: 14 gute Leos in der Tromper Wieck plus ca. 5/6 kleinere um 40.
die Hälfte hatte über 60 - ein 69 war dabei, wie auch jeweils bei zwei Touren am Anfang der letzten Woche.

Ansonsten ist jetzt genug gedorscht und die Hechte dürfen auch mal mit dem Bellyboat spielen. Ich konnte im Strelasund mehrere schöne Hechte mit der Fliegenrute fangen. Ein Metertier war auch dabei und hat für richtig Spaß gesorgt.


----------



## nordlicht68 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

So, nu war mal wieder etwas Zeit ...

Wann:14.05.
Ort: Paulsgrund
Uhrzeit: 19.30-22.00Uhr
Wind: 2-3 NO
Fang: 3 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 60 cm. Dazu noch 2 Hornis von ca. 60 cm
Köder: Blinker Rot Silber (sehr schlank)

Alle Fisch habe zwischen 20 und 21 Uhr gebissen. Dazu ein herrlicher Sonnenuntergang ...


----------



## macmarco (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

So, frisch wieder angekommen vom TP:

Also, leider waren wir nicht so erfolgreich. Waren von 18.00h bis 22.00 h auf dem Wasser und haben zu zweit 4 Dorsche mitnehmen können (50-55cm), 4 Nemos haben wir zurückgesetzt.|uhoh:

Es war heute nix zu machen... Gefühlt war es so, als wenn keine Fische dort waren, erst gegen halb zehn fingen wir an zu fangen...

Hornies konnten wir auch keine fangen, ob welche da waren???

Dazu kommt, dass der Fischer dort Stellnetze aufgestellt hat, die es nicht gerade erleichtern, mit dem BB zu fischen #q#q#q


@ Alex u. Micha: Wünsche euch morgen viel Petri und macht es besser als wir heute #6

Gruß
Marco   |wavey:


----------



## Smallmouth (18. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

So endlich mal wieder eine Fisch:


wann: mittwoch, 17.09, 17.00-19.30 uhr
wo: dahme riff ( kaum noch Platz zum Parken , die Pferde- koppel wurde vergrößert )
wind : angesagt 2 NO , gefühlte 4 NO gute Welle und gute Strömung ( Muskelkater ohne Ende )
was: 18 leos 45 - 60 cm 
ich : 8 leos
Murrat : 6 leos 
Jens : 4 leos und eine 35 er Trutte 
köder: alle blech und Springerflige schwarz

Alle nicht weit draußen , ich schätze mal zwischen Spinnrutenreichweite und maximal 200 Meter .
Hartes Stück Arbeit bei der Welle und Strömung , einige Fische noch verloren , Jens hat noch 2 weitere Truttchen
longline released . Fisch ist also da , hoffentlich dreht der Wind mal wieder auf West .

Tight lines


----------



## Fishcat23 (19. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*





*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008* 
Wann: 18.9.08 6:30 - 13:30
Wo: Dazendorf linker Parkplatz 
Wer: Flo und Ich
Wetter: Sonne kein Wind
Köder: Alles was auf dem BBoat war
Fänge:3 Dorsche 42-75 cm 
Viele Wittelbisse, das Wetter war wohl zu gut.
Der Fischer hatte eine Reihe Netze gestellt, konnte beim einholen keine Fische im Netz sehen.|kopfkrat


----------



## larsgerkens (20. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 18.9.08     11.30-14.30 uhr
Wo: WH
Wer:  Ich
Wetter: bewölkt und ententeich
Köder: gummifisch, grün 30gr
fisch: 5 dorsche zw. 48-65cm und noch ein paar aussteiger

petri und gruß
lars


----------



## macmarco (20. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 20.09.  08.30 bis 14.00 h
Wo: Dahme
Wer: Ich + nen Kollege
Wetter: Sonne und fast null Welle
Köder: Alle was ich dabei hatte 
Fang: Ich 1 Dorsch (50cm) 1 gaaanz kleiner und 3 Aussteiger
        Mein Kollege nüschts

War ein Klasse Wetter heute, nur leider waren die Fische nicht wirklich zu finden


----------



## Smallmouth (21. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hi macmarco , 

ich weiß nicht ob du es warst oder dein Kollege, mit dem ich noch gesprochen habe , aber es war wirklich nicht einfach gestern .

Das was ich gestern betrieben habe fällt eigentlich in die Rubrik Kleinbootfahren , denn alle Fische die ich gestern hatte 
waren hart erschleppt mit dem Ponton / 2 PS Honda plus 2 x 5+ und 10+ ft Mann's Wobbler links und rechts .
Angefangen am TP in Dahme Richtung Leuchtturm ( hinter den Netzen:v).
Erster Fisch erst nach 20 min in Höhe Leuchturm .
Alle anderen dann am Riff ( vor  den Netzen ) .
Die Belly- und Kleinbootangler am Riff hatten kaum 
Fisch und mußten mit Jig und Mefoblinker alles geben um 
an den einen oder andern Leo zu kommen . Ich hatte dann auch mal gejigt und geblinkert , aber auch mit null Erfolg .
Kaum wurden die Köder geschleppt hatte ich auch wieder Fisch . 
Auf dem Rückweg dann das gleiche Bild bis auf Höhe Leuchtum Fischkontakt und dann bis zum TP Dahme null .

Trotzdem super Tag , Sonne , null Welle und am Schluß doch noch 12 schöne Leos . 

Tigh lines


----------



## Bellyangler (24. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 20.09.  17.00- 20.15 uhr
Wo: WH
Wer: mein Bruder, mein Vater und ich
Wetter: Sonne und Ententeich
Köder: Twister, Blinker
Fang: Bruder 1, Vater 3, ich 1 (alle zw. 50-55)

Bermerkung: die Fische bissen vorsichtig und nur vereinzelt. erst bei vollkommender Dunkelheit mehr Fische, leider 5 Aussteiger

gruß bellyangeler


----------



## Bellyangler (24. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 20.09.  17.00- 20.15 uhr
Wo: WH
Wer: mein Bruder, mein Vater und ich
Wetter: Sonne und Ententeich
Köder: Twister, Blinker
Fang: Bruder 1, Vater 3, ich 1 (alle zw. 50-55)

Bermerkung: die Fische bissen vorsichtig und nur vereinzelt. erst bei vollkommender Dunkelheit mehr Fische, leider 5 Aussteiger

gruß bellyangeler


----------



## Angelgeiler (27. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

moinsen allerseits,

War heute morgen in wh am eitz mit belly draußen. 
Was soll ich sagen ganze 3 Aussteiger gehabt sonst nix!
Weiß auch nich was da schief gelaufen is, war weit genug draußen aber man musste die Dorsche richtig suchen.
Alle haben auf Gufi gebissen.
Als ich dann am strand war hab ich ein zischen von meinem Belly Boot gehört:v
Da war der Tag natürlich gelaufen. Nu is das Boot bei Kalle in Neustadt in Reparatur.....Hoffentlich dauert das net so lange#q#q#q


----------



## Angelgeiler (27. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

moinsen allerseits,

War heute morgen in wh am eitz mit belly draußen. 
Was soll ich sagen ganze 3 Aussteiger gehabt sonst nix!
Weiß auch nich was da schief gelaufen is, war weit genug draußen aber man musste die Dorsche richtig suchen.
Alle haben auf Gufi gebissen.
Als ich dann am strand war hab ich ein zischen von meinem Belly Boot gehört:v
Da war der Tag natürlich gelaufen. Nu is das Boot bei Kalle in Neustadt in Reparatur.....Hoffentlich dauert das net so lange#q#q#q


----------



## saeboe (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Bevor der Monat denn zu Ende geht, hier noch ein kurzer Bericht aus Weißenhaus: 

Wann: 28.09. von ca. 16.30 - 18.30 Uhr

Wo: Weißenhaus

Wetter: bedeckt 

Wind : NO fast Flaute

Wasser : leicht trübe und auslaufende Welle 

Wasserstand : sehr niedrig 

Gefangen : 3 x Mefo davon 2 x untermaßig diese Mefos sind wohl gerade vom Bach in die Ostsee gewandert und hier noch ein bischen zu wachsen.  Jedenfalls habe ich noch keine braunen Mefos von 30 cm gesehen. 

Dann noch ein kleiner Leckerbissen von 58 cm und ca. 2 Kilo. 

Gefangen auf eine rosa Garnele. Alle Fische konnte ich kurz nacheinander fangen. Danach tat sich nichts mehr. 

Ein Spaziergänger hat ein paar schöne Fotos gemacht als ich aus dem wasser kam. Vielleicht ließt Du ja mit und könntest mir ein paar der Bilder zukommen lassen. Würde mich ja freuen. 


Gruß 

Saeboe


----------



## saeboe (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

So jetzt noch ein paar Bilders


----------



## DerBorder (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin |wavey:

Wann: 06.10. 16.30- 20.30 uhr
Wo: Dahme LT
Wer: Königbussie + meinereiner
Wetter: Sonne und leichte Wellen Wind NNO
Köder: Twister
Fang: 12, 1 wieder zurück 47 - 60 cm

Bemerkungen: War mal wieder schön raus zu kommen. Nach langer abstinetz ist der Muskelkater garantiert|rolleyes.


----------



## Bellyangler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin.
War gestern in WH 1530-1930 Uhr. Außer mir nur noch kleiner Fischkutter, der seine Stellnetze geliftet und iweder gesetzt hat. Kam mir vor wie der alte Mann und das Meer.
Okay, 8 Leos, davon 3 gute 60er, 2 45er und 3 untermaßig.
Alle auf Blinker silberblau und Twister japanrot. Die kleineren bissen erst ab Dämmerung, der letzte 100m vom Ufer.
Es geht aufwärts, Jungs.
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Fishcat23 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 08.10.08 6:30 - 13:30
Wo: Dazendorf linker Parkplatz 
Wer: Thorsten und Ich
Wetter: bedeckt, Wind aus S-SO 4
Köder: Gufi ( Motoroil) ,Wattis
Fänge:Thorsten 3 Leos ( 65,62,59cm ), Ich 6 Leos (72,71,64,62,60,57cm) drei im Drill verlohren.
Fangtiefe: 4-6m Muschelbank
Die Jungs stehen gut im Fleisch und haben power ohne ende.:q


----------



## macmarco (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 12.10.  15.45 - 18.30
Wo: Dahme TP
Wer: Belly_Gaga und ich
Wetter: bedeckt, Wind aus SW 2-3
Köder: Alles was wir dabei hatten
Fänge: Ich 1 (gaaanz kleiner), Belly_Gaga 1 Dorsch (55cm) und 1 Mefo (releast)

Es war nüschts zu machen!! Ganz vereinzelt Anfasser bzw auch Aussteiger  gehabt...


----------



## Deichkind (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@macmarco

kann das auch nicht so ganz bestätigen denn am 11.09 lief es auf der gesamten strecke sehr gut

Wann: 11.10.08 7:30 - 12:00
Wo: irgendwo in und bei Dahme 
Wer: andreasg und ich
Wetter: bedeckt, Wind aus S-SW 4, in böen 5/6
Köder: GuFi
Fänge: zusammen 12 gute leos, 2 released und einige verloren

Fazit: feiste fische, derbe stark und reichlich wind ein perfekter angeltag!


----------



## rahnschote (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann:                     12.10.08/08.00-11.00h
Wo:                         Niendorf,von der Hafenmole  schräg
                              raus ,bis an die 10m kante...
Wer:                        Nur Icke...
Wind:                       SSW 4
Köder:                      Gufi in Motoroil,oranger select 35g
Fang:                       2Dorsche(einer Ü60,der andereU40 
                               released


Wollt mal ne neue Stelle testen,Steinriff auf 6m abfallend auf 10m,auf Gufi keinen anfasser,später an der 10 m kante die beiden dorsche kurz hinternander auf pilker...dann nix mehr zu machen!


----------



## Waveman (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Wann: 12.10.08/ Nachmittag
Wo: Dameshöved
Wer: Ich
Köder: Gufi in schwarz/rot 10 cm
Fang: 4 gute Dorsche über 55cm


Wann: 14.10.08/ von Sonnenaufgang bis 09.30 Uhr
Wo: Dameshöved
Wer: Ich
Köder: Twister in schwarz/rot
Fang: 6 Dorsche über 55cm

Wie Deichkind schon schreibt, allesfeiste Fische mit richtig Power - Hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht:q

Greetz
Stefan


----------



## Watfischer84 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Gestern mit Cozmo zusammen mit dem Belly los gewesen.
Goile Tour:vik:
Ergebnis 6 Dorsche davon 3 (50-55) mit (2 zu klein und einer von Flo ca. 60 mit Pilz|bigeyes), ca. 10-15 Wittel, eine Stocki und 70 Große Heringe auf Markrelenforfach :vik:
Sahen aber aus wie Sau danach,die Belly auch.


----------



## rahnschote (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann:                      19.10. Sonntag 08.00-11.00H
Wo:                         Vor Haffkrug...
Wer :                       Lonesome Cowboy...
Wetter:                    Südwind4-5Bft,bedeckt nieselregen...
köder:                      Kopyto motoroil...
Fang:                       2 schöne Dorsche(55+63cm)


Ungemütliches Wetter ,aber was soll mann machen ,wenn es in der Rutenspitze juckt... aber wenigstens 2 schöne drills gehabt,stehen gut im Futter die dorsche und haben jede menge Power...!
Besondere Vorkommnisse:beim Rauspaddeln hat sich ein Neunauge(ca.50cm)an meinem bellyboot festgesaugt|bigeyes
hat sich aber wieder verabschiedet als ich es berührt hab...BB ist wohl unversehrt... Sachen gibts...


----------



## Bellyangler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 22.10.08 von 6.30 - 11.30 Uhr
Wo: WH
Wer: Bernd und ich
Wetter: Wind SW Stärke 3,5 , später 2
Köder: Twister schwarz und japanrot auf 15 - 18 gr. Bleiköpfen, Mefo-Blinker grün/silber, bau/silber
Fang: 9 Leos, davon 4 released, 1 Mefo 35cm braun, released

Wir hatten uns den Mittwoch morgen ausgesucht, weil endlich mal erträglicher Wind angesagt war. Um 6.30 Uhr waren wir auf dem Wasser, tierische Strömung und trotzdem frischer Südwestwind diagonal über die Bucht, so dass wir im Schutz der Steilküste bleiben mussten. Bernd im Dunklen 4 Aussteiger auf schwarzen Twister, dann einen 35er und einen 45er, der ihm beim Abhaken noch vom Boot sprang.
Bei mir nix!#d Als es hell wurde, auf Blinker silberblau einen 
untermaßigen, kurz darauf mein größter Fisch mit 64 cm.
Dann bis 9.30 Uhr gar nix, Bernd raus an den Strand um ein bisschen zu blinkern, und schon hatte er eine, s.o.
Ich wollte auch schon raus, plötzlich ging`s bei mir los
(ca. 300m vorm Strand). Insgesamt noch 6 Leos zwischen 45 und 56 cm einer 35 released. Wie schon mehrfach von Mitgliedern beschrieben fighten die bis der Arzt kommt, alles kampfstarke, fette Fische die herrliche Drills bescheren. Das lockte Bernd noch mal ins Boot, aber leider hatte er nur noch 2 Aussteiger. Am Ende hatte ich noch Pech, dass ein Großer meine gesamte Montage mitnahm, wahrscheinlich Schnurbruch am Wirbel. #q Wer ihn fängt, schönen Gruß von Bellyangler! #h
Als wir aufhören mussten, war das Meer in der Bucht spiegelglatt. Die beiden Mefo-Angler, die wir noch trafen, werden sicher Erfolg gehabt haben. Würd gern auch mal Bilder einfügen, vielleicht kann mir einer schreiben wie´s geht.
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Fishcat23 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 24.10.08 7:30 - 13:30
Wo: Dazendorf linker Parkplatz 
Wer: Bernd und Ich
Wetter: bedeckt, Wind aus S-SW 5-6
Köder: GuFi ( Motoroil) ,Wattis
Fänge:Bernd 2 Leos und 2 Platte,Ich 10 Leos und 1 Platte 38cm ( 50 -65 cm )|supergri, 6 Leos nach kurzem heftigen Drill ausgeschlitzt ( Wattis ):c
Fangtiefe: 4m Muschelbank
Bernd ist trotz Treibanker mit seinem Schlauchi zu schnell getrieben.
War ein spaßiger Tag, schöne Drills aber etwas weniger Wind hätte es auch getan.
Bin am 28.10. wieder vor Ort.
@ Waveman:
Danke für die Wegbeschreibung zum TP.


----------



## macmarco (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 25.10.08 .... 13.45 - 16.00
Woahme TP
Wer: Ich
Wetter: SW 2-3 später gefühlte 5
Köder: GuFi 
Fänge: 9 Leos, 7 zw. 50 - 55 cm, der Rest schwimmt 
          1  - 40ger Mefo, brau schwimmt wieder 

War ein klasse Tag. Es wurde nur immer schlimmer mit den Wellen (meine Oberschenkel habe ich heute böse gemerkt). AM Anfang war alles gut und es rauhte immer mehr und mehr auf.
Aber ich denke für die kurze Zeit ist es schon richtig gut der Fang:g


----------



## rahnschote (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann :                       Montag 27.10
Wo :                          Dahme TP (Glaub ich jedenfalls...)
Wer :                         Ich ...
Zeit :                         9.00-12.00H
Wetter:                      West 4 ,später bestimmt 5bft..
Köder :                       Gufi,braun
Fang:                         3 Dorsche(um die 50cm)


Mein erstes mal in Dahme ,hab glaub ich endlich den legendären "TP" gefunden,(wenn der an der Leuchtturmstraße ist auf halber höhe zwischenSeebrücke und Leuchtturm!?!?)Ablandiger wind,wellen von der seite|bigeyesmußt ich mich auch erst mal dran gewöhnen...
Hatte viele Fehlbisse auf Kopyto,bestimmt7-8,einen hab ich noch beim landen verloren,auch ca.50cm,hätten alles geschwister sein können...waren aber alle sehr schlank und hatten nichts im Magen.Haben alle so 300-400m vor Land gebissen


----------



## Fishcat23 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 24.10.08 7:30 - 13:30
Wo: Dazendorf linker Parkplatz 
Wer: Thorsten, Bastie und Ich
Wetter: sonnig, Wind aus WSW 5
Köder: GuFi ( Motoroil) ,Wattis
Fänge: Thorsten 4Leos , Bastie 1 Leo, Ich 8 Leos #6
5 Fische auf Wattis im Drill verloren, die Größe war super,keiner unter 55cm, der Größte 75 cm. Juhu war das ein Brocken.
Bastie hat nach 2h aufgegeben Wellen und Strömung waren für sein RTV zu stark. #q#q
Die Fishcat Pontonboote von Thorsten und mir sind bei dem Wetter echt von Vorteil.:vik:


----------



## Malla (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Am Samstag NAchmittag/Abend vor Steinbeck einige Seemeilen gemacht. Nur sehr vereinzelt Dorsche gefangen. Viele Netze weit draußen. Die Dorsche alle auf orangen GuFi der unter dem Belly über Grund geschleift wurde. Mit der Spinnrute kein einziger Dorsch aber 5 kleine Forellen, die alle wieder schwimmen.
Die Dorsche alle um 55-60 und sehr kampfstark.
Ein wunderschöner und anstrengender Nachmittag,
TL Malla


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 29.10. Mittwoch 13.30-17.30H
Wo: Rerik
Wer : ich
Wetter: WSW 2bf, leicht bewölkt
köder: Kopyto neongrün/schwarz/rot, Twister rot, Wattwurm
Fang: 10 Dorsche(45 bis 64cm)


----------



## Bellyangler (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 31.10.08,   14:00- 17:30 Uhr
Wo: WH
Wer : Vater und ich
Wetter: Ententeich... leichte brise aus nord
köder: schwarz/rot Twister 
Fang: Vater 10, ich 10 

Bermerkung: von den 20 Fischen waren 10 untermaßig (der kleinste war 5!!cm groß). Ansonsten noch min. jeder 10-15 Bisse bzw. kurz gehangen und gleich wieder ab --> sie waren sehr vorsichtig und hingen meist kanpp in der Oberlippe. Die 10 Maßigen waren richtig gute Kämpfer, die alle in Bereichen von 53 cm bis 62 cm lagen.

Alles in allem ein super Angeltag! #6

nur ein paar Untermaßige weniger wären schön gewesen...


----------



## Bellyangler (4. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann:                      2.11.08, 10:00-12:00 Uhr
Wo:                         WH
Wer : ich
Wind: Ost, 3 windstärken, später 2
köder:                      Twister, Blinker, Kopyto, Pilker
Fang: 0

Bermerkung: 

Bis auf einen schönen Fisch, der leider ausgestiegen ist, gab es keinerlei Fisch. Nicht einmal Zupfer, geschweige denn weitere Aussteiger#c. Habe noch zwei weitere Bellyangler gesehen. Der eine hat einen gefangen, kurz nachdem meiner ausgestiegen war, allerdings war das kurz nach 10:00 Uhr, danach nichts mehr, auch bei den anderen soweit ich das sehen konnte.
Ob es daran lag, dass der Wind Samstagnacht gedreht ist? 
Die Mefo- Angler haben alle gut gefangen...


----------



## LarryHH (8. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo,#h
Wann: 08.11.08, 12:30-14:30 Uhr
Wo: Haffkrug
Wer : ich
Wind: keiner
Stömung: keine
Fragen der Spaziergänger: viele  |bla:
Köder: Twister (rot hat gefangen), Kopyto
Fang: einer von 50 cm

Bermerkung: 
Beim zurückpaddeln hat dann doch noch einer zugeschnappt. War das perfekte Bellybootwetter
Gruß
LarryHH


----------



## Fishcat23 (13. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 13.11.08 7:30 - 12:00
Wo: Dazendorf linker Parkplatz 
Wer: Thorsten und Ich
Wetter: sönnig, Wind WSW 5-6 ( schräg auflandig )
Köder: GuFi ( Motoroil) ,Wattis
Fänge:Thorsten 2 Leos und Rutenbruch beim Hängerlösen :c ,Ich konnte 7 Leos verhaften 
Fangtiefe: 4m Muschelbank
Haben um 12:00 abgebrochen Wellen und Wind zu stark.
Bis auf den Wind wieder ein spaßiger Tag.
Warum ist eigendlich immer Wind wenn ich mal frei habe|kopfkrat
Anhang anzeigen 93849


----------



## Malla (25. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Gestern von 10:00-16:00 in Steinbeck nach li. richtung Elmenhorst gefischt. Der Wind frischte rasch auf 4-5 auf sodaß es mit der Welle recht ungemütlich wurde. Mit der Jetfin-Flosse von Beuchat Gr. 43-48 kam ich aber perfekt voran. Wenn der Einstieg nicht so schmal wäre (geht gerade so mit einem schlanken Stiefel) wäre es für mich die perfekte Flosse mit der man guten Vortrieb hat ohne Gelenkschmerzen im Fuß zu bekommen.
Gefischt habe ich erstmals mit einem geschleppten tief tauchenden Wobbler. Zumindest solange ich die Geschwindigkeit halten konnte. Parallel mit Gufi und gelegentlich Snaps. Die ersten beiden Dorsche (55 und 70cm) stiegen auf den Wobbler ein. Einer auf flach! geführten Snaps über 5m Wassertiefe. 4 zwischn 50 und 60 cm auf orangen Gufi direkt unter dem Belly auf Grund.
Ein anstrengender und sonniger Tag allein mit einem Fischer auf der Ostsee...(er stellte übrigens die Netze wieder sehr dicht unter LAnd (ca. 100m). Zum Glück waren keine Forellen da
TL, Malla


----------



## macmarco (29. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

So und nun zum heutigen Tag:

Meine Wenigkeit und ein Bekannter waren heute in der Ecke von Dazendorf unterwegs.
Leider konnten wir nur 5 Dickköpfe erbeuten, wovon 2 wieder schwimmen durften....
Leider haben auch die Fische die ganze Küste mit Netzen vollgestellt, so dass man über den Fang nicht gerade überrascht war....

Aber beim nächsten mal wirds wieder besser


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

#6 Petri Marco !! Bei uns kamen auch nur 5 Platte raus wovon 2 wieder schwimmen.. auch nicht so der Brüller


----------



## pepp-eric (30. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

war heute vormittag in dahmeshöved mit dem belly draussen und konnte immerhin einen 50er dorsch eingesammeln.
der wind frischte zum mittag hin auf und brachte zu hohe wellen um weiter zu machen.
die jungfernfahrt vom neuen outcast super fat cat verlief reibungslos.


----------



## Hitschie (30. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab es mal wieder seit langem geschafft,mit dem Belly aufs Wasser zu kommen.
War vom hell werden bis Mittag auf dem Wasser am WHS.Wetter war super,Fische auch:vik:, war bis Mittag fast Windstill,keine Strömung,kein Regen. Ist entspanntes Angeln gewesen.

Hab 6 Dorsche,1x 70cm,3kg ausgenommen,4x 60er und einen 50er. Ein Aussteiger.War aber ein kleiner.
Die kleineren Dorsche hatten Sandaale und Fischchen im Magen,der Große hat nur dicke Krabben gefressen.
Gefangen hab ich alle auf einen gelben Jigkopf mit glitterbraunén Gufi.Ca. 5cm lang.

Es waren auch noch andere Belly Booter draussen.
Mal sehen ob noch mehr Fangmeldungen rein kommen.

Ach ja,konnte nur ca. 200m rauspaddeln,da ich ein Loch im BB Schlauch hatte.Mußte die Luftpumpe mitnehmen,um zwischendurch mal aufzupumpen :q...

Bis dann und Gruß an alle Angler.

Hitschie


----------



## Schutenpiet (30. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@ Hitschie: war ein super Angeltag und dann auch noch dieses stimmungsvolle Bild :q:q
Ich bin der mit der grünen Schute im Hintergrund :m
Habe zwei richtig schöne Leos verhaftet.. einer von 71 cm und der zweite von 63 cm... aber dann kam´s knüppeldick
Ich habe mit zwei Ruten gefischt. Eine Rute war eine Pilkrute bis 180 gr WG bestückt mit Multirolle und geflochtener bis 25 kg und ein riesiger Gummifisch....die andere Rute meine Bellyboot und Kajak Spinnrute mit 25-er mono und 16gr. twister
...#d Der Biss kam auf die Spinnrute, und fühlte sich an, wie ein Hänger..also gekurbelt und gepumpt, und mich so an den vermeintlichen Hänger herangehebelt..mit Kajak. Als ich bei ca. 5 m Wassertiefe über dem Ort des Geschehens war, fing der Hänger an, ziemlich derbe zu schlagen, und nahm Schnur.
Wegen der geringen Tragkraft ging ich seeeehr behutsam zu Werke, und holte nur Schnur ein, wenn der Fisch es erlaubte...das war nicht oft.
Nach einigen Minuten kam Bewegung in die Angelegenheit, und ich sah im klaren Wasser unter mir einen stattlichen Dorsch auftauchen, und wieder verschwinden..ich erhöhte den Druck allmählich, und konnte Den Dorsch bis unter´s Kajak pumpen.
Dort nutzt er die Weichheit meiner Rute, und stellte sich kurzerhand quer unter´s Boot...|bigeyes der Kopf war auf der einen Seite, und die Schwanzflosse sah ich auf der anderen Seite|evil: aber nur für einen kurzen Moment, weil der Fisch wie blöde anfing, unter dem Kajak zu schlagen, wobei er sich dann vomm Twister befreite. Dieser flog mir um die Ohren mit lieben Grüßen vom Leo. Übrigens mein Kajak ist 78 cm breit...also hat der Dorsch eine geschätzte Länge von annähernd einem Meter gehabt.
Ich bin immer noch ganz aufgedreht, aber das ist bei so einem Erlebnis das mindeste, was es einem wert sein sollte.
Zwei kleindorschis hab ich dann auch hinter Papa, bzw Mama hergeschickt.:q:q
Bild vom großen Küchendorsch hänge ich gleich noch an

Schutenpiet


----------



## gallus (30. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Tach auch!

Ich war gestern vor Rerik mit neuem Belly los.
Leider war der Wind nicht wie versprochen und die Drift ziemlich stark!

In der Zeit von ca 1100 bis 1430 erkämpfte ich mir mit Blinker 5 Dorsche bis 50cm.
2 waren unter 40cm.

Danach habe ich das erste Mal Kopytogummi in Motoroil versucht.
Ergebnis: 3mal Dorsch zwischen 55 und 60cm.

Mein Beileid Peter!


----------



## Bellyboater (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Ich war heute mal für 2 Stunden in Dahme am TP unterwegs. Ich konnte 3 schöne Leos verhaften. 2x gute 60, 1x 50cm. Ich musste dann leider aufhören, weil sich bei mir wohl eine Erkältung einstellt. Ich war auf einmal total schlapp und hab dann lieber den Rückweg angetreten.


----------



## Fishcat23 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo
Hatte heute mal wieder frei.
Wie immer war der Wind an meinen freien Tagen wieder etwas stärker.( NW 6 westdrehend 5 ).#d
Ich bin nach Staberhuk, Wellenhöhe war ok, die Strömung grenzwertig.|uhoh:
Nach 2 Stunden suchen im trüben Wasser endlich einen Hotspot gefunden.
7 Leos ( 52 -69 cm ),1 Butt und eine Mefo ( 41 cm blank schwimmt aber wieder ) konnte ich aus der " Brühe " pumpen.
4 Leos sind im drill ausgestiegen.#q
Wattwurm war heute deutlich besser. Selbst die Mefo ging auf Wurm.
Bin am Donnerstag wieder an der Küste.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Fishcat23 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 04.12.08 8:00- 15:00
Wo: Dazendorf linker Parkplatz 
Wer: Ich
Wetter: bedeckt Wind aus S-SO 4 
Köder: GuFi ( Motoroil)+ Twister (orange mit braunem Schwanz ),Wattis
Fänge:10 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 83 cm 
Fangtiefe:6-8m Muschelbank ( ca. 1000 m von Land ) kurz vor den Netzen#d
War echt ein super Tag mit sehr kampfstarken Fischen.:m
Anhang anzeigen 94789
Anhang anzeigen 94790

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Bellyangler (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: Heute von 11.00 -14.00 Uhr
Wer: Ich 
Wo: Weißenhaus
Wetter: Wind aus Nordwest 2-3, ungemütlich, hat vorher    ordentlich geregnet
Köder: allles durchprobiert, gefangen auf Twister rjapanrot
Fang: 2 Aussteiger, ein Dorsch 40cm released, ein schöner 68cm Dorsch

War heute nicht einfach zu angeln, starke Strömung, Wellen bis halben Meter, Wind wurde später stärker. Hatte kurz nach Beginn 2 schöne Fische kurz dran, leider ausgestiegen. #q Dann den großen und kurz danach den kleinen Bruder. Ab 12.30 Uhr tote Hose, nicht einen Zupfer mehr. Es kamen noch zwei weitere bellyboater, vielleicht hatten die mehr Glück.
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## macmarco (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 06.12.08, 11.00 - 15.30
Wo: Dahme TP
Wer: Ich + Belly_Gaga
Wetter: bedeckt Wind aus NW,W 2-3
Köder: GuFi 
Fänge:Ich 3 (50 - 60cm) 2 weitere zurück ins Wasser, Belly_Gaga 6 (48-68cm)

Leider wurde an der Küste entlang Netze vom Fischer gestellt gestern... War aber trotzdem ein schöner Tag


----------



## MichaelB (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin,

Freitag von 14.30 bis 16.30 am TP, kräftige Welle und harte Strömung - ein Mini #c

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Belly_gaga (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wann: 06.12.08, 11.00 - 15.30
> Wo: Dahme TP
> Wer: Ich + Belly_Gaga
> Wetter: bedeckt Wind aus NW,W 2-3
> ...



Hier noch ein paar Bilder#h


----------



## Streptokokke (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 06.12.08
Wo: Dazendorf und Dahme
Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel
Wetter: bedeckt Wind aus NW,W
Köder: GuFi und Blinker
Fänge: Dazendorf in drei Stunden jeder 1 Dorsch #c, dann ab nach Dahme ( Parkplatz Pferdekoppel ) von 13 - 15.30 bei Ententeich : Kumpel 10 Dorsche, ich 11 Dorsche #6 von 45-65cm.


----------



## aesche100 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann/Wo:.Gestern 9.00-15.30 in Katharinenhof.
Wetter.:Ententeich aber zeitweise dicker Nebel
Fänge.:2 Dorsche 63 und 70|bla:
Besonderheiten.: kein weiterer Angler


----------



## gallus (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: Heute von 10-13Uhr
Ort: Rerik
Wer: Ich alleine
Was: 12 mal Dorsch zwischen 45 und 58cm +3Aussteiger
Tiefe: ca 8m
Wetter: Ententeich mit anständiger Strömung und 
bedecktem Himmel.

Gebissen wurde auf Motoroil-Kopyto und Böxblinker


----------



## Fishcat23 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 11.12.08 8:00- 14:00
Wo: Dazendorf linker Parkplatz 
Wer: Kumpel und Ich
Wetter: bedeckt, schwachwindig 
Köder: GuFi (Motoroil)+ Twister (orange mit braunem Schwanz ),Wattis ( leider sehr erfolglos )
Fänge: Kumpel 4 ich 7 ( bis 75cm )
Fangtiefe:6-8m Muschelbank ( ca. 1000 m von Land ) Gleiche Stelle wie am 4.12. (GPS )
War ein schöner Tag. Fische waren alle voll mit Krebsen.


----------



## Hitschie (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo BB Angler,
wir , ich und mein Kumpel waren am WHS schon beim hellwerden aufn Wasser,weil für Mittag starker Wind angekündigt wurde und wir zum Mittag sowieso schluß machen mußten.
Wetter war bis 11 Uhr ganz gut. Dann aber fast Unangelbar wegen Srömung und Wind.

Ich hab auf braunen und grünen GUFI 2 schöne Dorsche von 55 ,mein Kumpel auf Japanroten Twister 3 schöne Dorsche gefangen.2x55,einer von 65 und richtig FETT #6 das Teil.
Wir waren wegen dem Wind unter Land geblieben.Ab 10-11Uhr war schicht mit den Dorschen.Bissen nicht mehr.#c

Wir haben die anderen vom BB Treffen noch aufn Wasser gesehen. Wußte aber nicht das das Treffen zum WHS verlegt wurde. Nur schade für die Jungs das es so fies windig wurde.
Hoffe ihr hattet trotsdem viel spass.

Bis dann,Petri Heil allen BB Verrückten :vik:

Hitschie und Bassi


----------



## Fishcat23 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin Jungs
War heute auch wieder los.
Wo: Dazendorf / Kembs
Wer: Kumpel und Ich
Wann: 16.12. 08:00 -14:00
Wind/ Drift: Schwachwindig und kaum Drift
Fänge: Kumpel 2 Leos ( 63 und 71 cm) , Ich 4 Leos ( 65- 78 cm)und 4 Butt.
Köder: Wattis und Kopyto ( Motoroil )
Fazit: Kumpel hat nach 3h aufgegeben > Loch in der Wathose.#q Waren schöne Dorsche aber alles Einzelgänger.
Alle Dorsche am gleichen Platz (54°22,190 N / 10°53,353 O)
gefangen aber über den Tag verteilt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Lure (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bellyboot und E-Motor --Wer hats probiert*

fliegen,


----------



## Fishcat23 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin
War heute das 1. mal in Dahme am TP.
Der Wind war mit 3-4 bft aus Süd dabei, aber der Strom ging in die entgegengesetzte Richtung|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.
Also raus Richtung LT. War ca. 800 -1000m weit raus.
Fänge: 2 Platte und einen Dorsch.;+
Bin dann zum Riff und in einer Entfernung von ca. 200-300 m hatte ich die Bartelträger zu fassen.
Konnte insgesammt 15 Dorsche und 2 Platte erbeuten.#6
Gebissen haben die Leos über Muschelgrund auf Kopyto ( Motoroil, orangen Beifänger mit braunem Schwanz und Wattis ).
Fazit: Schöne Ecke werde da wohl jetzt öfter auftauchen.
@macmarco: Danke für die Tips.

Alex


----------



## gallus (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin Leudings,

war gestern mit Marcus vanK
in Lübecker Bucht unterwegs.

Kaum Wind,keine Welle,starke Strömung und wenig Fisch!

Marcus hatte 2x55cm Dorsch,
Ich 1x55cm und nen *grandiosen* *78er*!!!

Köder waren Gummis und Snaps.

Beim letzten Halt ging mir ein ca 25-30cm Seeskorpion auf
den Motoroil-Kopyto.

Bilder kommen am Wochenende von Marcus.


----------

